# Use your window wells as a haunted diorama



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you're having a party in your basement, I highly suggest using your window wells as a haunted diorama. It's a nice, recessed space where you can make a scary display. You can keep your window out for the party and have some animatronic prop in there to scare people. We added some green lighting to help the display stand out at night when there is no more natural light.

The scariest thing about it was me cleaning out the real spiders and webs prior to setting it up.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice idea!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet idea


----------

